# Ist eine Außenmontage eines Klemmkasten (Rittal - KX 1589.000) erlaubt?



## grgech (21 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

darf dieser Kasten (*Rittal - KX 1589.000*) draußen ohne besonderen „Schutz“ montiert werden?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (21 Oktober 2021)

Sie ist selbst IP66, also ja, darf sie aussen montiertwerden ohne Schutz.
Habt iht schwere mechanische Einfluss, dann würde ich extra schutzen.

Und den Schutzt hängt auch ab wie die die Verkabelung machst. Die soll auch fachgerecht (IP66) sein.
Ich würde die Kabelabgänge sowieso nur nach unten machen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Oktober 2021)

Dürfen ja, falls es nicht überdacht ist würde ich allerdings einen Edelstahlkasten nehmen.
Mit den Jahren rosten die lackierten Stahlkisten halt.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 Oktober 2021)

Es gibt von Rittal auch Fix und fertige Wetterschutzdächer für die Kisten.

Gruss Timo


----------



## grgech (22 Oktober 2021)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Sie ist selbst IP66, also ja, darf sie aussen montiertwerden ohne Schutz.
> Habt iht schwere mechanische Einfluss, dann würde ich extra schutzen.
> 
> Und den Schutzt hängt auch ab wie die die Verkabelung machst. Die soll auch fachgerecht (IP66) sein.
> Ich würde die Kabelabgänge sowieso nur nach unten machen


Danke. Klar kommen die Kabelabgänge nach unten.



Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Es gibt von Rittal auch Fix und fertige Wetterschutzdächer für die Kisten.
> 
> Gruss Timo


Interessanter Tipp.


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dürfen ja, falls es nicht überdacht ist würde ich allerdings einen Edelstahlkasten nehmen.
> Mit den Jahren rosten die lackierten Stahlkisten halt.


----------



## Gleichstromer (22 Oktober 2021)

Mit den Jahren werden die Kunststoffeinsätze unter den Deckel-Schrauben brüchig, auch die geschäumten Dichtungen verwandeln sich langsam in Staub. Bei den Rittal-Kästen immer einen allseitig überstehenden Wetterschutz vorsehen. IP66 heisst nicht, daß die Dinger für draußen geeignet sind.

Wesentlich haltbarer sind z.B. diese, die haben u.a. die Schrauben ausserhalb des Klemmenraumes statt innerhalb wie bei Rittal.








						Rose Aluminium Standard Gehäuse
					

Die robusten Aluminium Druckgussgehäuse eignen sich hervorragend für den Einbau von elektrischen und elektromechanischen Komponenten, wie Klemmen, Tastern, Schaltelementen sowie elektronischer Baugruppen mit Platinen.




					www.rose-systemtechnik.com


----------



## holgermaik (22 Oktober 2021)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Wesentlich haltbarer sind z.B. diese, die haben u.a. die Schrauben ausserhalb des Klemmenraumes statt innerhalb wie bei Rittal.


Diese setzen wir auch in rauher Industrieumgebung ein. Unser Erstausrüster hat sie bereits 1980 verbaut. Nach dieser Zeit kann mann sie zwar nur noch mit einem Meißel öffnen, da die Schrauben völlig verrostet sind, aber das Innenleben ist wie neu. Es gibt wie Gleichstromer schon sagt keine Bohrungen in den Klemmraum außer den Kabeln.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Oktober 2021)

Die Rose-Gehäuse verwenden wir auch.
Kein Vergleich zu den Rittal Blechkisten.
Nach 35 Jahren draußen ist das Grau etwas heller.


----------

